# Linux Yum Server



## jeevan517 (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi All,

This is jeevan. I need to setup yum server in linux server. any one help me same 

ray:
jeevan


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

I am wondering what you need a yum server for? I am guessing that this has to do with your Clonezilla server, but I don't know what else you want. Flesh it out some more and that will help.

Cheers!


----------



## jeevan517 (Nov 4, 2008)

how config the yum server in linux servers


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

To be honest, I don't know that much about setting up a YUM server, as I have just started learning Fedora and don't have a ton of time. So, I did a little google searching and came up with this website that seems to lay it out in great detail. See if it helps you. 

YUM Howto

Cheers!


----------



## jeevan517 (Nov 4, 2008)

can you give me the some of the steps to config the yum server in linux

jeevan


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

Please take a look at the link that I posted in the last reply. It has a lot of info that you would need and should help you.

Cheers!


----------



## jeevan517 (Nov 4, 2008)

you didn't have any link
can u give the link. so that i can config


----------



## shuuhen (Sep 4, 2004)

wmorri did give a link, labeled "YUM Howto" but here is the link again: http://www.phy.duke.edu/~rgb/General/yum_HOWTO/yum_HOWTO/yum_HOWTO-1.html

Also look at howtoforge.com. This might be what you're interested in: http://howtoforge.com/setting-up-a-local-yum-repository-fedora8


----------



## vibhorgaur (Nov 22, 2008)

Dear Jeevan,

You can configure your own Yum Server.

I am giving you some sample. Please check my site for details there you can get more information. 

Please visit http://vibhorgaurs.blogspot.com/


Yum Configuration

For making YUM SERVER 

First copy to cd/dvd in the directory /var/ftp/pub

#mount /dev/cdrom /mnt
#cp -rvf /mnt/* /var/ftp/pub
#cd /var/ftp/pub
#cp Server/repodata/……… .xml Server
#cp VT/repodata/………….xml VT
#cp Cluster/repodata/……….xml Cluster
#cp ClusterStorage/repodata/……….xml ClusterStorage
#
#rpm -ivh createrepo.......................
#createrepo -vg ………….xml Server
#createrepo -vg ………….xml VT
#createrepo -vg ………….xml Cluster
#createrepo -vg ………….xml ClusterStorage

#cd /etc/yum.repos.d
#vi server.repo
[Server]
name= Yum Server Repository
baseurl=file:///var/ftp/pub/Server
gpgcheck=0

Please mail me on [email protected] for any query.


----------

